# Binding set up first time [Pictures]



## novokaine (Feb 20, 2013)

So i was curious if this looked right before i take this board out tomorrow. New board. 2 month old bindings. Never installed a pair before. all screws are screwed in as hard as you can screw by hand.

Pictures attached.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks ok how wide is your stance and what are the angles if it feels comfortable standing in it you should be good. Hard to tell from the pic but looks like you have way more tail then nose measure that too. When you measure measure from the center of the binding disk to the center of the other binding disk. Same with both ends. Dont know your riding style or skill level. If your going to be riding park you want the bindings centered. If your going to be riding anything deep or just cruising groomers you might want a little set back.


----------



## Master Shredder (Feb 3, 2013)

I found this video helpful when I setup my bindings.

FunDuhMentals: How To Set Up your Snowboard Bindings - YouTube


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

You want to be centered over the sidecut (it doesn't look like you are). The TRS is symmetric/doesn't have setback, so the distance from the binding discs to tip/tail should be the same.

If you are not centered over the sidecut, the board will perform poorly on groomers and you have to compensate by weight-shifting.


----------

